# River Raisin Fishin'



## Solaba84 (Jan 16, 2013)

Its about time to fish the River Raisin...as soon as the water level drops. I love the fish it for the great smallie action. Chances are you wont be catching any 5-6 pounders, but U can definately have a ton of fun with the 2-3 pounders. Do any of you guys fish it? what are your favorite techniques?


----------



## Solaba84 (Jan 16, 2013)

whoops, didnt post how I fish it for those who are interested. I live and fish it in Monroe mostly. Occasionally I will head to Dundee and fish at the damn. I find that soft plastics work the best. I like to use a small worm, fluke or twister. I use either a hook and split shot, or even a light in-line weight with a floating jig head. Let that baby bounce on the rocks in the current, jig a couple times, and wait for a great bite!


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Last year sucked! Low water upstream and the project down below hurt the shoreline fishery. The dredges and pipeline really didn't allow fishing.

I hope to fish below Dundee and learn the water this upcoming season. 

Back in the 80's we had a hoot fishing buzz baits and beetle-spins below the Library, but have since lost our access.


----------



## SL80 (Mar 5, 2012)

My son and I fished there quite a bit last summer and did really well even though the water was low. We use spinning tackle with 6 or 8lb mono and fish jigs most of the time. I usually start out with a roadrunner jig with a white twister tail and a fast retrieve and make adjustments from there. A lot of times I find that nothing works any better. On our best day last year, my son and I caught 46 fish, mostly smallies with a couple pike and rock bass mixed in.


----------



## timmyt (Apr 23, 2013)

Hey fellas. I live in the Monroe area. What spots do you usually fish down in Monroe on the River Raisin? I've heard down by the power plant is a good spot. Looking for some decent spots to take my boy down to.


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

timmyt said:


> Hey fellas. I live in the Monroe area. What spots do you usually fish down in Monroe on the River Raisin? I've heard down by the power plant is a good spot. Looking for some decent spots to take my boy down to.


Got a boat? If not let me know. I'll take you out for some cats, or walleye, bass, silvers, drum... All a hoot, especially for a little one. We do well on cats and sheep right at our dock.


----------



## raisinrat (Feb 9, 2006)

Solaba84 said:


> Its about time to fish the River Raisin...as soon as the water level drops. I love the fish it for the great smallie action. Chances are you wont be catching any 5-6 pounders, but U can definately have a ton of fun with the 2-3 pounders. Do any of you guys fish it? what are your favorite techniques?


I use to guide on the River Raisin. I have gotten my fair share of 4 plus pound smallies but you had to really put in your time. Here is a few pics that I have taken over the years. I use to no take pics of fish often so there has been lots that never seen a camera flash.
























This is from TV shoot I did with Michigan Out-of-doors









Here is the show.


----------



## SL80 (Mar 5, 2012)

How is the water level looking down by Dundee? The river looks pretty swollen in Tecumseh. I'm wondering how long it will be before it settles down a bit.


----------



## Solaba84 (Jan 16, 2013)

timmyt said:


> Hey fellas. I live in the Monroe area. What spots do you usually fish down in Monroe on the River Raisin? I've heard down by the power plant is a good spot. Looking for some decent spots to take my boy down to.


U must have a boat? I'm talking about wading it in Dundee and monroe. I like the stretch on west side of library and by the Korean War park


----------



## Solaba84 (Jan 16, 2013)

SL80 said:


> How is the water level looking down by Dundee? The river looks pretty swollen in Tecumseh. I'm wondering how long it will be before it settles down a bit.


With all this rain we r still getting I don't think it will be fishable for over a week!


----------



## timmyt (Apr 23, 2013)

Sorry for taking forever to reply things are pretty hectic around the house right now. No I don't have a boat. Trying to find a place that we can access from shore.


----------



## MiBass (Apr 29, 2013)

SL80 said:


> How is the water level looking down by Dundee? The river looks pretty swollen in Tecumseh. I'm wondering how long it will be before it settles down a bit.


Haven't fished in Dundee yet been wanting too. Swollen is right SL80, i've fished beneath the bridge on Evans Street and gotten into some pretty good smallies and largemouths down there the last 2 days. Hoping the river subsides here soon.


----------



## SL80 (Mar 5, 2012)

MiBass said:


> Haven't fished in Dundee yet been wanting too. Swollen is right SL80, i've fished beneath the bridge on Evans Street and gotten into some pretty good smallies and largemouths down there the last 2 days. Hoping the river subsides here soon.


Really? I've never caught a smallie there before. I didn't think there were many up this way. That's like a half mile from my house.


----------



## Bluegill_Bass_Basher (Feb 4, 2013)

In Blissfield we always do good with cats, I also always catch a few decent sized pike out there...I mostly go for smallmouth with hot n tots or wiggle warts, sometimes buzz baits


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Solaba84 (Jan 16, 2013)

Bluegill_Bass_Basher said:


> In Blissfield we always do good with cats, I also always catch a few decent sized pike out there...I mostly go for smallmouth with hot n tots or wiggle warts, sometimes buzz baits
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Good sized pike in blissfield? May I ask where abouts in Blissfield...I would love to head out that way and check it out


----------



## MiBass (Apr 29, 2013)

SL80 said:


> Really? I've never caught a smallie there before. I didn't think there were many up this way. That's like a half mile from my house.


 Yes sir! Had some nice ones out of there. Been fishing the dam on Burt St. and been hammering them on a zoom green pumpkin tube. On Evans St. i was mainly getting Largemouth's but a few Smallie's even a few between 3-5 lbs but have to fish right beneath the bridge. Always around this time and til about middle of summer, you can always catch smallie's out there. Last year i caught about 50+ under the bridge until about august. The best smallie patch that i've seen has been the Burt St. pool from the dam that everyone fishes. Last year a few friends of mine and myself caught about 100+ smallie's total with a week a piece. Today i was out and yesterday, been slow rolling a tube on the bottom and was getting hit's left and right. Been seeing a guy's there using Rapala minnow cranks and been hitting them pretty much every cast between mine and the other people there i've seen an average of almost over 2 lbs plus.


----------



## SL80 (Mar 5, 2012)

I took my son out to the Evan's St. dam Monday and fished for about a half hour. We lost a few lures and caught one nice pike. Anyone fish Dundee yet? I'm itching to get out there, but I'm thinking that it probably won't be wadeable for a while.


----------



## MiBass (Apr 29, 2013)

I've heard they have pike out there but i haven't yet seen one or have one on. Where is the dam located at in Dundee?


----------



## SL80 (Mar 5, 2012)

If you take 50 through Dundee, you will cross the river and you can see the dam off to the south side of the road. There is a park on one side of the road and a boat ramp on the other.


----------



## Solaba84 (Jan 16, 2013)

I'm from Monroe and usually fish the river in monroe and the Dundee Dam. I have no idea where Burt St and Evan St dams are. Can u help me with locating these areas?


----------

